
Amazon Fights Prosecutors’ Request for Echo Audio - us0r
http://www.courthousenews.com/amazon-fights-prosecutors-request-for-echo-audio/
======
neom
My girlfriend who is a lawyer said: "Bet that is so they don't have to reveal
how often it listens or how much it listens to" and promptly unplugged it. :)

